# شكرا علي الجرح !!!!



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الجرح








لماذا شكرا..هل تتساءلون لماذا؟؟

لان جرح القلوب..قد لا تجد له دواء..خصوصا حين لا تجد ممن جرحك أي اهتمام..لذا لا نجد إلا الشكر..نعم الشكر..

فشكرا على الجرح

الجروح تتفاوت نسبة آلمها في القلوب..باختلاف القلوب باختلاف الشخوص باختلاف الجروح ذاتها...!!

حتى الشكر يختلف يختلف جدا جدا..





فهناك أناس قد تستحق فعلا الشكر على جرحها لنا..
البعض بجرحه قد يجعلنا نستفيق من وهم كبير أو حلم طال جدا..
البعض بجرحه قد يجعلنا نتعلم من الألم..وقد يجعلنا نتعلم إدمان الألم..
البعض بجرحه لنا قد يجعلنا نندهش جدا..
ولا نجد لجرحه تبريرا فلا نملك إلا إن تقول كما قلت ..


شكرا على الجرح..


تحيه إلى قلوب كل الأوفياء
تحيه إلى قلوب كل الانقياء
تحيه إلى قلوب كل الواضحين معنا..
إلا نملك إن نكون واضحين ..إلا نملك إن نقول للآخر أنت اخطأت بحقي..
إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!
إلا نملك إن ندافع عن أنفسنا حين نتهم بلا مبرر..حين نشعر فعلا انه لم يتم فهم دواخلنا..من اقرب الناس


إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!






إلا نملك إن نحاول إن نقلل من عاطفيتنا تجاه الآخرين..واستخدام مشاعر باردة جدا للتعامل مع الآخرين.؟؟
إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!
إلا نملك إن نكون كاملين كي نكون عند حسن ظن كل من حولنا فلا نقصر مع احد ولا يجرحنا احد.؟؟
إنا لا املك فالكمال لله لذا أقول..


شكرا على الجرح..!!






وأي جرح هو أقسى من جرح اقرب الناس ألينا..
جرح يهز كل أركان القلب ويزحزح كل مراكز الإحساس..!
كجرح حبيب لم يتفهم قلبي..
كجرح صديقه ابتعدت ولا اعلم سر ابتعادها ..!!
كجرح قريب لم يكن همه إلا مجرد جرحي ..!!
كجرح الآ مبالاة في زمن الآ شعور بالآخرين..!!
كجرح..عدم التعاون حين تكون المصلحة عامه..!!
كجرح كرامه وانكسار شموخ..كجرح..دامي..أبى إلا إن يستقر في القلب..

قلب أتعبته كثره الجراح..قلب مل من كثر النواح..
قلب لم يفكر في جرح احد..قلب كان( همه )حب الآخرين فقط..
فهل الحب هنا خطاء..هل التعامل بطيبه خطاء..!!
هل كل ماكتبته هنا خطاء .. هل الجرح بحد ذاته خطاء..


ام إننا نحن من نستحق الجرح..؟؟.


ربما ولماذا لا..قد نكون نستحق الجرح فعلا..وقد يتهمنا الآخرون أيضا بالجرح..!!
لذا أقول::
تحيه إلى القلوب الطيبة..فعلا اسعد حين أراها من حولي..
تحيه إلى القلوب المرهفة..وأقول لهم احذروا ممن حولكم!!
تحيه الى القلوب الصادقه..واقول احذر قد يكون امامك جرح!!


تحيه إلى كل من يقرا هذه الصفحة..وأقول لهم..
أسعدني تواجدكم ولا زالت الدنيا بخير


وما كلماتي هنا إلا فضفضه..من قلبي..من جرحي الذي أدمى حروفي..
إلى قلبي إنا ليست موجهــة إلى احد فأقول لقلبي إنا..
.

شكرا على الجرح..!!
يا قلبي..!!
شكرا على الجرح..!!
==

منقول​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

> إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!
> إلا نملك إن ندافع عن أنفسنا حين نتهم بلا مبرر..حين نشعر فعلا انه لم يتم فهم دواخلنا..من اقرب الناس


 
بجد كلمات جت علي الجرح
فعلا بيصعب علي جدا
لما حد يجرحني ومن كتر المي مش بعرف ارد عليه فبسكت
يفتكر دا عدم احترام لاني مش بعبره بالرد
بس دا بيقي اصعب جرح
وخصوصا من اقرب واعز الناس لينا

موضوع رائعه يا كاندي
ودايما متالقه في اختيار مواضيعك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> بجد كلمات جت علي الجرح
> فعلا بيصعب علي جدا
> لما حد يجرحني ومن كتر المي مش بعرف ارد عليه فبسكت
> يفتكر دا عدم احترام لاني مش بعبره بالرد
> ...




الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام رائع انا عيطت قووووووووووووووووى وانا بقراه لانى عانيته كتير
ميرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليكى يسوع يحفظك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد كلام جميل اووووووووى بجد


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد بجد عظيمة حتي في اختيارك للمنقول 
كلام يمس القلب 
فكرتني باللي بيقول 
ممنونك انا ع البعد ممنونك 
عم عيش بهنا انا من دونك
ربنا يعوضك يا اخت كاندي​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2008)

> تحيه إلى القلوب الطيبة..فعلا اسعد حين أراها من حولي..
> تحيه إلى القلوب المرهفة..وأقول لهم احذروا ممن حولكم!!
> تحيه الى القلوب الصادقه..واقول احذر قد يكون امامك جرح!!



ربنا يبارك تعبك اخت كاندي 
مواضيع باهرة
مشكورة
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## happy angel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*



			إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!
إلا نملك إن نكون كاملين كي نكون عند حسن ظن كل من حولنا فلا نقصر مع احد ولا يجرحنا احد.؟؟
إنا لا املك فالكمال لله لذا أقول..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
موضوع فى منتهى الروعه ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> بجد كلمات جت علي الجرح
> 
> فعلا بيصعب علي جدا
> لما حد يجرحني ومن كتر المي مش بعرف ارد عليه فبسكت
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> (ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
> بيشو


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركت الجميله يا بيشو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> كلام رائع انا عيطت قووووووووووووووووى وانا بقراه لانى عانيته كتير​
> 
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليكى يسوع يحفظك​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> بجد كلام جميل اووووووووى بجد


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بجد بجد عظيمة حتي في اختيارك للمنقول ​*
> *كلام يمس القلب *
> *فكرتني باللي بيقول *
> *ممنونك انا ع البعد ممنونك *
> ...


 

ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى ويباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك اخت كاندي ​
> مواضيع باهرة
> مشكورة
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 

ميرسى لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه ياكاندى​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*

*لماذا شكرا..هل تتساءلون لماذا؟؟

لان جرح القلوب..قد لا تجد له دواء..خصوصا حين لا تجد ممن جرحك أي اهتمام..لذا لا نجد إلا الشكر..نعم الشكر..

فشكرا على الجرح

الجروح تتفاوت نسبة آلمها في القلوب..باختلاف القلوب باختلاف الشخوص باختلاف الجروح ذاتها...!!

حتى الشكر يختلف يختلف جدا جدا..


فهناك أناس قد تستحق فعلا الشكر على جرحها لنا..
البعض بجرحه قد يجعلنا نستفيق من وهم كبير أو حلم طال جدا..
البعض بجرحه قد يجعلنا نتعلم من الألم..وقد يجعلنا نتعلم إدمان الألم..
البعض بجرحه لنا قد يجعلنا نندهش جدا..
ولا نجد لجرحه تبريرا فلا نملك إلا إن تقول كما قلت ..


شكرا على الجرح..


تحيه إلى قلوب كل الأوفياء
تحيه إلى قلوب كل الانقياء
تحيه إلى قلوب كل الواضحين معنا..
إلا نملك إن نكون واضحين ..إلا نملك إن نقول للآخر أنت اخطأت بحقي..
إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!
إلا نملك إن ندافع عن أنفسنا حين نتهم بلا مبرر..حين نشعر فعلا انه لم يتم فهم دواخلنا..من اقرب الناس


إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!


إلا نملك إن نحاول إن نقلل من عاطفيتنا تجاه الآخرين..واستخدام مشاعر باردة جدا للتعامل مع الآخرين.؟؟
إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!
إلا نملك إن نكون كاملين كي نكون عند حسن ظن كل من حولنا فلا نقصر مع احد ولا يجرحنا احد.؟؟
إنا لا املك فالكمال لله لذا أقول..


شكرا على الجرح..!!


وأي جرح هو أقسى من جرح اقرب الناس ألينا..
جرح يهز كل أركان القلب ويزحزح كل مراكز الإحساس..!
كجرح حبيب لم يتفهم قلبي..
كجرح صديقه ابتعدت ولا اعلم سر ابتعادها ..!!
كجرح قريب لم يكن همه إلا مجرد جرحي ..!!
كجرح الآ مبالاة في زمن الآ شعور بالآخرين..!!
كجرح..عدم التعاون حين تكون المصلحة عامه..!!
كجرح كرامه وانكسار شموخ..كجرح..دامي..أبى إلا إن يستقر في القلب..

قلب أتعبته كثره الجراح..قلب مل من كثر النواح..
قلب لم يفكر في جرح احد..قلب كان( همه )حب الآخرين فقط..
فهل الحب هنا خطا..هل التعامل بطيبه خطا..!!
هل كل ماكتبته هنا خطا.. هل الجرح بحد ذاته خطا..


ام إننا نحن من نستحق الجرح..؟؟.


ربما ولماذا لا..قد نكون نستحق الجرح فعلا..وقد يتهمنا الآخرون أيضا بالجرح..!!
لذا أقول::
تحيه إلى القلوب الطيبة..فعلا اسعد حين أراها من حولي..
تحيه إلى القلوب المرهفة..وأقول لهم احذروا ممن حولكم!!
تحيه الى القلوب الصادقه..واقول احذر قد يكون امامك جرح!!


تحيه إلى كل من يقرا هذه الصفحة..وأقول لهم..
أسعدني تواجدكم ولا زالت الدنيا بخير*


منقول​


----------



## zama (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا جزيلا...............


----------



## zama (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*

لكن لى رائ ان لو صديق ابتعد دون اى شئ خطأ منى 
فانه لم يكن فراقه مستاهل انى اتجرح علشانه........
لان لو هتاثر بكل شئ يحدث من حولى يبقى اكيد هيجيلى كل الامراض فلا بد من التماسك نوعا ما بقدر الامكان ...
شكرا جزيلا...........................................................................................................


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*

*تحية كبيرة لك كاندي علي اختيارك لهذا الموضوع الجميل اللي بيطيب ويداوي من جرحة الاحباء جرح مزمن ليس لة دواء 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*



candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> فهناك أناس قد تستحق فعلا الشكر على جرحها لنا..
> البعض بجرحه قد يجعلنا نستفيق من وهم كبير أو حلم طال جدا..
> ...


تحياتى الجميله ليكى يا احلى كاندى
موضوعك جميل
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*

وأي جرح هو أقسى من جرح اقرب الناس ألينا..
جرح يهز كل أركان القلب ويزحزح كل مراكز الإحساس..!
كجرح حبيب لم يتفهم قلبي..
كجرح صديقه ابتعدت ولا اعلم سر ابتعادها ..!!
كجرح قريب لم يكن همه إلا مجرد جرحي ..!!
كجرح الآ مبالاة في زمن الآ شعور بالآخرين..!!
كجرح..عدم التعاون حين تكون المصلحة عامه..!!
كجرح كرامه وانكسار شموخ..كجرح..دامي..أبى إلا إن يستقر في القلب..

قلب أتعبته كثره الجراح..قلب مل من كثر النواح..
قلب لم يفكر في جرح احد..قلب كان( همه )حب الآخرين فقط..
فهل الحب هنا خطا..هل التعامل بطيبه خطا..!!
هل كل ماكتبته هنا خطا.. هل الجرح بحد ذاته خطا..


فعلا كلامك صحيح بس فيه ناس مش بتستحمل الجرح وبتضعف وتنكسر من جواها وماحدش دارى بيها لانها مش مبينه    ------- صلولى كتير


----------



## twety (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*

الدنيا لسه بخير طول ما فيها ناس زيك ياقمرنا


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*



mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا جزيلا...............


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*



mena magdy said قال:


> لكن لى رائ ان لو صديق ابتعد دون اى شئ خطأ منى
> فانه لم يكن فراقه مستاهل انى اتجرح علشانه........
> لان لو هتاثر بكل شئ يحدث من حولى يبقى اكيد هيجيلى كل الامراض فلا بد من التماسك نوعا ما بقدر الامكان ...
> شكرا جزيلا...........................................................................................................


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *تحية كبيرة لك كاندي علي اختيارك لهذا الموضوع الجميل اللي بيطيب ويداوي من جرحة الاحباء جرح مزمن ليس لة دواء​*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> تحياتى الجميله ليكى يا احلى كاندى
> 
> موضوعك جميل​


 
شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*



tota love قال:


> وأي جرح هو أقسى من جرح اقرب الناس ألينا..
> جرح يهز كل أركان القلب ويزحزح كل مراكز الإحساس..!
> كجرح حبيب لم يتفهم قلبي..
> كجرح صديقه ابتعدت ولا اعلم سر ابتعادها ..!!
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا توته 

ربنا يكون معاكى ويباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> الدنيا لسه بخير طول ما فيها ناس زيك ياقمرنا


 

ميرسى اوى يا تويتى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يارب​


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*

جميل يا كاندي

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شكــــــرا عل الجرح؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> جميل يا كاندي
> 
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2009)

نحن لا نلملك الخيانه ولكن نملك الجرح فان كان الشخص الذى جرحنا يتلذذ بالجرح فربى يسوع هو المعين وان كان جرحنا وامضى فى سبيل حياته فسياتى الشخص الذى يجرحه ايضا فهذه هى الدنيا يوما لك ودوما عليك

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2009)

_*شكرا شكرا شكرااااااااااااااا
روعه للغايه 
الرب يكون معاكم *​_


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

> _الجروح تتفاوت نسبة آلمها في القلوب..باختلاف القلوب باختلاف الشخوص باختلاف الجروح ذاتها...!!
> _



_روعة يا كاندى موضوعك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> نحن لا نلملك الخيانه ولكن نملك الجرح فان كان الشخص الذى جرحنا يتلذذ بالجرح فربى يسوع هو المعين وان كان جرحنا وامضى فى سبيل حياته فسياتى الشخص الذى يجرحه ايضا فهذه هى الدنيا يوما لك ودوما عليك​
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _*شكرا شكرا شكرااااااااااااااا*​_
> _*روعه للغايه *_
> 
> _*الرب يكون معاكم *_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعة يا كاندى موضوعك_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا تونى 

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## dandash1 (7 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر لموضوعك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (7 أبريل 2009)

*بجد مش لاقيه كلمه اعبر بيها عن جمال الموضوع
   الموضوع ده جه ف وقت انا كنت تعبانه من نفسي وحاسه نفسي غلط عشان بتعامل بطيبه  وبحسن نيه وكنت
بحس ان الناس الطيبه اللي بتتعامل بطيبه انها غلط زيي 
انتي ياكاندي اكتدي جوايا حاجات كتيره كنت مستعده اضحي بيها
بجد ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك*


----------



## mero_engel (8 أبريل 2009)

*ياااااااه يا كاندي *
*بجد اي كلبمه ممكن اقولها دلوقتي *
*مش هتعبر عن شعوري*
*حقيقي بحكيكي علي الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (16 أبريل 2009)

dandash1 قال:


> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر لموضوعك الرائع
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 أبريل 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *بجد مش لاقيه كلمه اعبر بيها عن جمال الموضوع*
> *الموضوع ده جه ف وقت انا كنت تعبانه من نفسي وحاسه نفسي غلط عشان بتعامل بطيبه وبحسن نيه وكنت*
> *بحس ان الناس الطيبه اللي بتتعامل بطيبه انها غلط زيي *
> *انتي ياكاندي اكتدي جوايا حاجات كتيره كنت مستعده اضحي بيها*
> *بجد ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك*



انا سعيده انى بسمع الكلام ده 

ويارب يكون الموضوع سبب  مفيد ليكى

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (16 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ياااااااه يا كاندي *
> 
> *بجد اي كلبمه ممكن اقولها دلوقتي *
> *مش هتعبر عن شعوري*
> ...


 
ميرسى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

على زوقك وتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (17 أبريل 2009)

بجد بجد راااااااااااااااائع يا كاندى فعلا موضوع ملوش حل وكلامه ممتاز ومؤثر جدا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (17 أبريل 2009)

> قلب لم يفكر في جرح احد..قلب كان( همه )حب الآخرين فقط..
> فهل الحب هنا خطاء..هل التعامل بطيبه خطاء..!!



مرسي كتير كاندي علي الموضوع الاكثر من راااااااااااائع 
بجد من كتر حلاوته مش عارفه اقول عليه ايه 
تسلم ايدك وربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

> البعض بجرحه قد يجعلنا نتعلم من الألم..وقد يجعلنا نتعلم إدمان الألم..


*كلمات موضوعك فى منتهى الجمال*
*شكرا يا مامتنا الجميلة *
**​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (23 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الجرح*

شكرا على الجرح








لماذا شكرا..هل تتساءلون لماذا؟؟

لان جرح القلوب..قد لا تجد له دواء..خصوصا حين لا تجد ممن جرحك أي اهتمام..لذا لا نجد إلا الشكر..نعم الشكر..

فشكرا على الجرح

الجروح تتفاوت نسبة آلمها في القلوب..باختلاف القلوب باختلاف الشخوص باختلاف الجروح ذاتها...!!

حتى الشكر يختلف يختلف جدا جدا..





فهناك أناس قد تستحق فعلا الشكر على جرحها لنا..
البعض بجرحه قد يجعلنا نستفيق من وهم كبير أو حلم طال جدا..
البعض بجرحه قد يجعلنا نتعلم من الألم..وقد يجعلنا نتعلم إدمان الألم..
البعض بجرحه لنا قد يجعلنا نندهش جدا..
ولا نجد لجرحه تبريرا فلا نملك إلا إن تقول كما قلت ..


شكرا على الجرح..


تحيه إلى قلوب كل الأوفياء
تحيه إلى قلوب كل الانقياء
تحيه إلى قلوب كل الواضحين معنا..
إلا نملك إن نكون واضحين ..إلا نملك إن نقول للآخر أنت اخطأت بحقي..
إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!
إلا نملك إن ندافع عن أنفسنا حين نتهم بلا مبرر..حين نشعر فعلا انه لم يتم فهم دواخلنا..من اقرب الناس


إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!






إلا نملك إن نحاول إن نقلل من عاطفيتنا تجاه الآخرين..واستخدام مشاعر باردة جدا للتعامل مع الآخرين.؟؟
إنا لا املك لذا أقول شكرا على الجرح..!!
إلا نملك إن نكون كاملين كي نكون عند حسن ظن كل من حولنا فلا نقصر مع احد ولا يجرحنا احد.؟؟
إنا لا املك فالكمال لله لذا أقول..


شكرا على الجرح..!!






وأي جرح هو أقسى من جرح اقرب الناس ألينا..
جرح يهز كل أركان القلب ويزحزح كل مراكز الإحساس..!
كجرح حبيب لم يتفهم قلبي..
كجرح صديقه ابتعدت ولا اعلم سر ابتعادها ..!!
كجرح قريب لم يكن همه إلا مجرد جرحي ..!!
كجرح الآ مبالاة في زمن الآ شعور بالآخرين..!!
كجرح..عدم التعاون حين تكون المصلحة عامه..!!
كجرح كرامه وانكسار شموخ..كجرح..دامي..أبى إلا إن يستقر في القلب..

قلب أتعبته كثره الجراح..قلب مل من كثر النواح..
قلب لم يفكر في جرح احد..قلب كان( همه )حب الآخرين فقط..
فهل الحب هنا خطاء..هل التعامل بطيبه خطاء..!!
هل كل ماكتبته هنا خطاء .. هل الجرح بحد ذاته خطاء..


ام إننا نحن من نستحق الجرح..؟؟.


ربما ولماذا لا..قد نكون نستحق الجرح فعلا..وقد يتهمنا الآخرون أيضا بالجرح..!!
لذا أقول::
تحيه إلى القلوب الطيبة..فعلا اسعد حين أراها من حولي..
تحيه إلى القلوب المرهفة..وأقول لهم احذروا ممن حولكم!!
تحيه الى القلوب الصادقه..واقول احذر قد يكون امامك جرح!!


تحيه إلى كل من يقرا هذه الصفحة..وأقول لهم..
أسعدني تواجدكم ولا زالت الدنيا بخير


وما كلماتي هنا إلا فضفضه..من قلبي..من جرحي الذي أدمى حروفي..
إلى قلبي إنا ليست موجهــة إلى احد فأقول لقلبي إنا..
.

شكرا على الجرح..!!
يا قلبي..!!


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شكرا على الجرح*

وأي جرح هو أقسى من جرح اقرب الناس ألينا..
جرح يهز كل أركان القلب ويزحزح كل مراكز الإحساس..!
كجرح حبيب لم يتفهم قلبي..
كجرح صديقه ابتعدت ولا اعلم سر ابتعادها ..!!
كجرح قريب لم يكن همه إلا مجرد جرحي ..!!
كجرح الآ مبالاة في زمن الآ شعور بالآخرين..!!
كجرح..عدم التعاون حين تكون المصلحة عامه..!!
كجرح كرامه وانكسار شموخ..كجرح..دامي..أبى إلا إن يستقر في القلب..
عجبنى اوى كلامك يانيرمين بس دى اكتر الكلام حسيتها
ربنا يعوضك وبجد عايزه اشكرك على كلامك رقيق جدا


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شكرا على الجرح*

شكرا جداجدا لمرورك الجميييييييل يا ميمو 
وميرسى جدا جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شكرا على الجرح*

موضوع راااااااائع يا نيرمين ​ 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شكرا على الجرح*

ميرسى جداجدا يا كوكو على مرورك 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

ماجى باسيلى قال:


> بجد بجد راااااااااااااااائع يا كاندى فعلا موضوع ملوش حل وكلامه ممتاز ومؤثر جدا وربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا ماجى 

نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كتير كاندي علي الموضوع الاكثر من راااااااااااائع
> بجد من كتر حلاوته مش عارفه اقول عليه ايه
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يفرح قلبك


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *كلمات موضوعك فى منتهى الجمال*
> 
> *شكرا يا مامتنا الجميلة *
> 
> **​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا جوجو​


----------

